# Ammonium Chloride vs. Ammonium Hydroxide



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

In cycling a tank, I am using Ammonium Hydroxide from Ace Hardware. It is pure with no additives... Supposedly 10% solution.

I have seen those that state Ammonium Chloride is what should be used but I have also seen a picture of the bottle from Ace Hardware in a cycling thread... Are they both acceptable for cycling a tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have always used the Ace hardware brand Ammonia that you are using with satisfactory results.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Thx


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

In order to cycle a tank, a Nitrogenous compound needs to be added. IMO, both possess NH4 ions which help to start the cycle. Amm Hydroxide break up into NH4+ & OH- ions in water.

I use laboratory reagent Ammonium Hydroxide at 27% conc to start my cycling. You are good to go with the Amm. Hydroxide. Good luck.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Fishy_Cichlid said:


> In order to cycle a tank, a Nitrogenous compound needs to be added. IMO, both possess NH4+ ions which help to start the cycle. Amm Hydroxide breaks up into NH4+ & OH- ions in water.


Excellent explanation. I'll just ad that Ammonium Chloride breaks up into NH4+ & Cl- ions in water. Since the NH4+ is what you are after, there is no difference.

By the way, in either case NH4+ (ammonium) will break up into H+ & and NH3 (ammonia) at high pH values. That process is fully reversible.


----------

